# bar headed goose!



## ducky152000

I found a river full of geese and the feild they was hiting, set up at 1 and this guy came in with 10 honkers, i thought it was a eagle head at first and didnt realy no what it was until i did some reserch on the bird. its gonna go to the taixidermist this week.


----------



## Mushijobah

WOW! Never heard of one of those. Pretty bird, that's for sure. I'm heading to a river in the morning for some fun. Will report.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Have hunted geese for over 40 years and never heard of one..Tell us more on what you found out...JIM....CL....


----------



## I_Shock_Em

awesome bird...i'd be going to the taxidermist too!!! that's a once in a lifetime bird


----------



## I_Shock_Em

the bird is native to asia... wonder what it was doing out your way. Possible escapee from a breeder? here's some info i found:

The Bar-headed Goose (Anser indicus) is a goose which breeds in Central Asia in colonies of thousands near mountain lakes. It lays three to eight eggs at a time in a ground nest.

Life and habitatThe summer habitat is high altitude lakes where the bird grazes on short grass. The species has been reported as migrating south from Siberia via the Qinghai lake region in China before its crossing of the Himalaya. The bird has come to the attention of medical science in recent years as having been an early victim of the H5N1 virus, HPAI (highly pathogenic avian influenza), at Qinghai. It suffers predation from crows, foxes, ravens, sea eagles and others. The total population may, however, be increasing.

The Bar-headed Goose is one of the world's highest flying birds, having been seen at up to 10,175 m (33,382 feet). It has a slightly larger wing area for its weight than other geese, which is believed to help the goose fly at high altitudes.[2] Studies have found that they breathe more efficiently under low oxygen conditions and are able to reduce heat loss.[3] The haemoglobin of their blood has a higher oxygen affinity than that of other geese.[4]

The Bar-headed Goose migrates over the Himalayas to spend the winter in parts of India (from Assam to as far south as Tamil Nadu[5]), Northern Burma and the wetlands of Pakistan. The winter habitat of the Bar-headed Goose is cultivated fields, where it feeds on barley, rice and wheat, and may damage crops. The bird can fly the 1000-mile migration route in just one day as it is able to fly in the jet stream.[6] Birds from Kyrgyzstan have been noted to stopover in western Tibet and southern Tajikistan for 20 to 30 days before migrating further south. Some birds may show high wintering site fidelity.[7]


With Glossy Ibis Plegadis falcinellus at Keoladeo National Park, Bharatpur, Rajasthan, India.The bird is pale grey and is easily distinguished from any of the other grey geese of the genus Anser by the black bars on its head. It is also much paler than the other geese in this genus. In flight, its call is a typical goose honking. The adult is 7176 cm (2830 in) and weighs 1.87-3.2 kg (4-7 lbs).

It has sometimes been separated from Anser, which has no other member indigenous to the Indian region, nor any at all to the Ethiopian, Australian, or Neotropical regions, and placed in the monotypic genus Eulabeia.

They nest mainly on the Tibetan plateau. Intraspecific brood parasitism is noticed with lower rank females attempting to lay their eggs in the nests of higher ranking females.[8]

The Bar-headed Goose is often kept in captivity, as it is considered beautiful and breeds readily. Records in Britain are frequent, and almost certainly relate to escapes. However, the species has bred on several occasions in recent years and around five pairs were recorded in 2002, the most recent available report of the Rare Birds Breeding Panel. It is possible the species is becoming gradually more established in the UK. The bird is sociable and causes no problems for other birds.[citation needed] The wild population is believed to be declining due to over-hunting.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Now I know why I never heard of them before..That is a mystery that we will never be able to explain..How he got here..If he flew in he made a wrong turn somewhere along the way...Well you have a real trophy there ..I too would be taking him to the taxidermist...Thank's for the [email protected]


----------



## JTKessOH

Very cool. I cant believe it found its way to Ohio haha. Congratulations.


----------



## ducky152000

I no its possible it is a escaped goose, but i think most raised birds have there wings clipped, so they dont fly off. and this bird was flyin fine with 10 other canada geese, i thinks its more likely a lost wild bird, they have banded ducks in japan and the ducks have been harvested in the u.s, sometimes birds just loose there way while migrating, either way he goin on the wall


----------



## Muskarp

See, the Chinese really are taking over! Great job man. I can't believe you were able to figure out what that was. God bless the internet!


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

nice, how much is the mount costing u?


----------



## honkinhank

i thnk there was 2 of em killed this year in ohio that ive heard of its an asian invasion


----------



## goose commander

beautiful bird man and great report mark!


----------

